# Kaputter On/Off Taster am Corsair 700D



## Sperrfeuer (28. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt hat es mir nach einigen Jahren leider den On/Off Taster zerlegt. Da ich eigentlich nicht vor hatte, mir ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen stellt sich mich die Frage:
gibt es noch irgendwie die Möglichkeit, an die Front des 700D/800D zu kommen?


----------



## fxler (28. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt u.a auf Caseking,  Moddingzubehör.
Da könnte man nach einem neuen Schalter schauen


----------



## buggs001 (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten erst eine Frontplatine für ein etwa 8 Jahre altes CoolerMaster-Case gekauft. (Ein-Aus + USB + Firewire +LEDS)
Bei Coolermaster direkt um die € 17,- inkl. Versand bekommen.
Habe nicht gerechnet das es das einzeln gibt, geschweige denn noch vertrieben wird.

Setze Dich mal mit dem Corsair-Support in Kontakt, vielleicht kriegst Du hier auch den benötigten Ersatzteil.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (28. Oktober 2015)

Alternativ könnte man auch von Lian Li (PT-SK07B Power- / Reset-Taster) allerdings müßte ma( vorher) sicher sein ob das da passt?

https://www.caseking.de/lian-li-pt-sk07b-power-reset-taster-geli-485.html

grüße Brex


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Oktober 2015)

Unsererseits leider keine Chance mehr bei dem Gehäuse. Wir haben hier und da noch Reste bei den Ersatzteilen, aber neuer Bestand kommt leider nicht mehr nach.


----------

